#  &  >  >   Biquad   2,4GHz ( WiFi )

## KOKAR

WiFi

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR

……
     wok !  :Laugh: 

  netstumbler

----------


## 231

,



*      !!!*

----------


## KOKAR

.

----------


## FM1

!!!! :Smile: 

 site            : 
_
http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...icial%26sa%3DN_

----------


## babisko

> WiFi



  .       ; ,   ...
   .

 .

----------


## FM1

: 

1. _http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=12600_

2. _http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=14000_

E   google    :Wink: 

_http://images.google.gr/images?clien...-8&sa=N&tab=wi_

----------


## GR_KYROS

2.4GHz WIFI

----------


## KOKAR

babisko .
 Biquad    link  FM1

     Biquad  double-Biquad 
*wok* !
     wok    excel 

     focus

----------


## GR_KYROS

Φίλε KOKAR  με συγχωρείς για την άσχετη  ερώτηση,
το καπάκι από το *wok * *που το βρήκες??*

----------


## KOKAR

Χμμμμμ....... ήταν δώρο στον γάμο μου και επειδή η γυναίκα μου
δεν το αξιοποίησε ποτέ, είπα να το κάνω κάτι χρήσιμο με αυτο!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## lynx

και εγω εχω φτιαξει καποιες χειροποιητες κεραιες ομως δεν μου εκαναν και πολυ καλη εντυπωση... το κερδος σε μετρα ηταν ελαφρος μεγαλυτερο απο μια omnidirectional και ακτινοβολουσε αρκετα και απο πισω!!! (ισως δικη μου κακη σχεδιαση) Θελω να σε ρωτησω... η biquad πλακετας ειχε καλα αποτελεσματα???

sorry για το hijack στο τοπικ σου!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

σαφώς καλύτερα απο το "χειροποίητο" σύρμα
αλλά λέω ξανά το "wok" ήταν το κάτι άλλο!  
 :Thumbup1:

----------


## KOKAR

Focus Point location = (Width x Width) / (16 x Depth)



http://airfart.blogspot.com/2008/03/...cus-point.html

και εδω ενα online calculator
http://www.satellite-calculations.co.../reflector.htm

----------


## babisko

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Είστε όλοι κατατοπιστικοί. Από Δευτέρα να βρω λίγο χρόνο ( θα βρω άραγε; )  και να ασχοληθώ με την κεραία αυτή.

----------


## KOKAR

το καπάκι από το wok που χρησιμοποίησα είναι *αυτό εδώ* !

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σχετική κατασκευή μου με ανάλογο σκεύος :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

> Σχετική κατασκευή μου με ανάλογο σκεύος



Με δύο τέτοια και 2 απλές κάρτες δικτύου τι απόσταση πετυχαίνω?

----------


## KOKAR

ήθελα με τις πλακέτες biquad να δοκιμάσω κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δεν μου 
έκατσε ακόμα!!!



*click εδώ!!*

----------


## KOKAR

εδώ είναι ένα excel για τον υπολογισμό cantena και παραβολικού κατόπτρου

----------


## drampas

> Σχετική κατασκευή μου με ανάλογο σκεύος



HI Πολη καλη κατασκευη μπορεις λιγο να μας την αναλησεις λιγο περισοτερο με εχει μπερδεψει  λιγο το biquad !!!!!! :Confused1:

----------


## jeik

Πω, πω , παραλιγο  να  πεταξω  ενα  πιατο 1,10Χ1,20 μ  που  δεν  ειχα  την  βαση , θα  το  κανω  και  θα  πιανει  σφεντονα !!!!!

----------


## GREG

Ακριβως την ιδια εχω φτιαξει και εγω δουλευει 
κατευθυντικα.....χωρις ιδιαιτερα αποτελεσματα
σε συγκριση με κεραιες του εμποριου χαμηλου
κοστους ( εωσ50ε)

----------


## KOKAR

> Ακριβως την ιδια εχω φτιαξει και εγω δουλευει 
> κατευθυντικα.....χωρις ιδιαιτερα αποτελεσματα
> σε συγκριση με κεραιες του εμποριου χαμηλου
> κοστους ( εωσ50ε)



ναι αλλα με αυτη δεν θα εχεις δωσει 50 ευρω...

----------


## kostas2790

κατι τετοιο φιλε σκεφτομαι να κανω κι εγω.....εντοπιζει πολλα δικτυα?? η απλα αυξανει το σημα?? λες να υπαρχει διαφορα εαν χρησιμοποιηθει δορυφορικη κεραία (πιατο) αντι για το καπακι woke, και στο σημειο που συγκεντρωνεται το σημα μπει η ασυρματη κάρτα δικτυου??

----------


## KOKAR

> κατι τετοιο φιλε σκεφτομαι να κανω κι εγω.....εντοπιζει πολλα δικτυα?? η απλα αυξανει το σημα?? *λες να υπαρχει διαφορα εαν χρησιμοποιηθει δορυφορικη κεραία (πιατο) αντι για το καπακι woke*, και στο σημειο που συγκεντρωνεται το σημα μπει η ασυρματη κάρτα δικτυου??



στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα !
μπορώ να πω ότι είναι το ιδανικό
λίγη προσοχή θέλει στο σημείο εστίασης και αυτό είναι όλο !

----------


## KOKAR

more info *click εδώ...*

----------


## KOKAR

και ένα ενδιαφέρον video... 
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0uYtm-b3O4"]YouTube - Building A Parabolic WiFi Booster[/ame]

----------


## jim.ni

και το σχέδιο προς εκτύπωση   http://www.freeantennas.com/projects...te2/index.html

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλημερα.υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο απο διακλαδωτη 2 προς 1?θελω να βαλω δυο κεραιες μαζι οι οποιες να κοιτουν σε διαφορετικη κατευθηνση

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς μπορούμε μια τέτοια εξωτερική κεραία cantenna ή biquad να την συνδέσουμε σε laptop το οποίο έχει ενσωματομένη κεραία ?
Άμα το καλώδιο κοληθεί επάνω στην πίστα της ενσωματομένης κεραίας του wifi θα κάνει δουλεία ?

----------


## GR_KYROS

φίλε Γιώργο από Τρίκαλα με διακλαδωτή θα χάσης αρκετό από το σήμα TX-RX
θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια κεραία OMNI για περιμετρική εκπομπή 
εάν επιμένεις σε τύπου Biquad τότε κατασκεύασε μια σαν την παρακάτω.

----------


## terys2

Πόσο gain έχει Kyros ? Ανέβασε τα σχέδια να την δοκιμάσω  :Smile:

----------


## GR_KYROS

12-15 db περίπου ανάλογα με την ακρίβεια της κατασκευής
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44118

----------


## kostas2790

> στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα !
> μπορώ να πω ότι είναι το ιδανικό
> λίγη προσοχή θέλει στο σημείο εστίασης και αυτό είναι όλο !




σχετικά με το σημείο εστίασης έχω κάποιες απορίες...σύμφωνα με τον τύπο το σημείο εστίασης είναι έξω από το καπάκι του wok σε κάποια απόσταση..ενώ στη photo η κάρτα έχει τοποθετηθεί στο κέντρο του wok εντός αυτού! έχει διαφορα???

----------


## GR_KYROS

το σημείο εστίασης είναι ανάλογο με την καμπυλότητα του ανακλαστήρα, και προκύπτει με σχετικούς γεωμετρικούς τύπους.
στην περίπτωση τοποθετήσεως WIFI USB δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτοι, κατά προσέγγιση τοποθετούμε εκεί που έχουμε το μεγαλύτερο σήμα.

----------


## kostas2790

σχετικά με το σημείο εστίασης έχω κάποιες απορίες...σύμφωνα με τον τύπο το σημείο εστίασης είναι έξω από το καπάκι του wok σε κάποια απόσταση..ενώ στη photo η κάρτα έχει τοποθετηθεί στο κέντρο του wok εντός αυτού! έχει διαφορα???

----------


## h@ris

Δες την απάντηση του Βαγγέλη από πάνω..

Επίσης δες και αυτό.

----------


## GR_KYROS

και αυτό......

----------


## button

xmm... θα ανεβασω μια παρομοια παραλαγη που βρηκα

----------


## MARIAPANOS

kalispera paidia.exw mia ergasia gia to tei mou pou afora tin kataskeuh ths keraias biquad kai den vriskw ta ilika pouthena!!!!!sos!!!!!pou mporw na ta vrw kai ti konektora exeis xrisimopoihsei????euxaristw poli ek twn proterwn!!!

----------


## KOKAR

N-type 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_fr...All-Categories

----------


## MARIAPANOS

se euxaristw poli!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

Παρακαλώ αλλά εχω μια ερώτηση για σένα Μαρία γιατι γράφεις με Greeklish ? 
 δεν σου αρέσουν τα Ελληνικά η κάνεις πολλά ορθογραφικά λάθη ?

----------

